# youth or ladys bow



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

Im looking for a good used bow for my daughter, she is 18 and wants to shoot a bow this year so i want to find a used one for her to try then go from there.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Not used but just got a bear son of a gun 2 for the wife at the hunting show for 329 rigged out and ready to go. 5" brace height and adjusts from something like 13 to 27 inches in draw.

So far she likes it.........other than the fact it seems to slap the hail out of her support arm now and then


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Look into a Diamond Razor Edge. My wife loves hers. The adjustments are incredible and the price right for a complete outfit at $330.00.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You probably already know this...but just in case. You have to make sure the bow fits her. You can't just pick up any used bow. It needs to be the right draw length and a weight that is comfortable for her to shoot.

I know money is always a factor, and we think I dont' want to invest a lot until I see if she is going to stick with it and like it...but on the other hand if you buy her a cheap low end bow and she doesn't have success...she will not like it for sure.

I am not saying go buy top of the line....I am just saying think about these things when you are making your choices. If a few more bucks on the front end gives you a life time hunting buddy and quailty time with the daughter....that would be worth it to me. Go bargin, but make sure it is decent.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Quackerbox said:


> ...............
> So far she likes it.........other than the fact it seems to *slap the hail out of her support arm now and then*


That is generally the result of holding a bow wrong.

I would try to eliminate any possible bad habits early.



Chunky said:


> You probably already know this...but just in case. You have to make sure the bow fits her. You can't just pick up any used bow. It needs to be the right draw length and a weight that is comfortable for her to shoot.
> 
> I know money is always a factor, and we think I dont' want to invest a lot until I see if she is going to stick with it and like it...but on the other hand if you buy her a cheap low end bow and she doesn't have success...she will not like it for sure.
> 
> I am not saying go buy top of the line....I am just saying think about these things when you are making your choices. If a few more bucks on the front end gives you a life time hunting buddy and quailty time with the daughter....that would be worth it to me. Go bargin, but make sure it is decent.


X2


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> That is generally the result of holding a bow wrong.
> 
> I would try to eliminate any possible bad habits early.


I know.....her form sucks shes moving her head to the bow and not the bow to her body. This causes her to bend over a tad and for one looks uncomfortable as hell. Then theres something shes doin with her left arm (support arm) that causes the inside of her elbow to _toe in?_ toward the bow. At this point her arm is in line of the string. And THEN theres her stance.....:frown: Its to the point now where she only practices while Im at work which is quite a bit.

Ive tried to correct it and advise her what to do and how to stand but shes says "I cant". Well cant never will in my book and until shes getting pie plate groups at 25 yards she wont be drawing on anything with a heartbeat!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Quackerbox said:


> I know.....her form sucks shes moving her head to the bow and not the bow to her body. This causes her to bend over a tad and for one looks uncomfortable as hell. Then theres something shes doin with her left arm (support arm) that causes the inside of her elbow to _toe in?_ toward the bow. At this point her arm is in line of the string. And THEN theres her stance.....:frown: Its to the point now where she only practices while Im at work which is quite a bit.
> 
> Ive tried to correct it and advise her what to do and how to stand but shes says "I cant". Well cant never will in my book and until shes getting pie plate groups at 25 yards she wont be drawing on anything with a heartbeat!!


Here is an illustration of the *proper way to grip a bow.* The key is to have the pressure of the bow grip on the pad of her hand next to the thumb. Never let the bow touch the life line on her palm. If she rotates her hand correctly, the *knuckles on her bow hand should be at a 45 degree angle.* This will rotate her elbow and forearm away from the path of the bow string.

It may feel funny to her at first. but, once she gets used to it, she will never slap her arm.

Hope this helps.

PM me if you have any questions. I hate to see anybody having an bad experience shooting.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Brad thanks for the link I'll forward it over to her. Ive been stretching the string on a bow for around 20 years of my 32 and Ive tried to teach her what I know. We have discussed the correct way to hold the bow to relieve torque etc etc...Im running into the same problems with this as I do trying to help her cast an open faced reel when we fish and thats going on 12 years...

SHES TOO **** INDEPENDENT AND HARD HEADED!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bowedup I apologize for the hijack


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Quackerbox said:


> SHES TOO **** INDEPENDENT AND HARD HEADED!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, for a second I thought you were talking about my oldest daughter.  Like her mother I might add.


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree,,, i was thinking something under the 500.00 range , i just said used to maybe find a good deal on a top of the line bow. I completely understand,,, get what you pay for. And yes i am aware of the bow needs to fit her.
Thanks for the input



Chunky said:


> You probably already know this...but just in case. You have to make sure the bow fits her. You can't just pick up any used bow. It needs to be the right draw length and a weight that is comfortable for her to shoot.
> 
> I know money is always a factor, and we think I dont' want to invest a lot until I see if she is going to stick with it and like it...but on the other hand if you buy her a cheap low end bow and she doesn't have success...she will not like it for sure.
> 
> I am not saying go buy top of the line....I am just saying think about these things when you are making your choices. If a few more bucks on the front end gives you a life time hunting buddy and quailty time with the daughter....that would be worth it to me. Go bargin, but make sure it is decent.


----------

